# Changing picture on app?



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Does anyone know how to change their profile picture on the Uber app (the one customers see?)
Thanks.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Does anyone know how to change their profile picture on the Uber app (the one customers see?)
> Thanks.


You just have to email support with the replacement pic


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> You just have to email support with the replacement pic


Thanks.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Easier to do through the app.
Help > account > update my photo

They will have to approve it before it actually changes.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Does anyone know (thehappytypist ?) how strict they are on pictures?

I thought it would be really funny to put a chauffeur uniform (suit, hat, gloves) on and take my pic in one of these


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

No, you can't pose with props such as that school bus. People will be viewing a tiny picture of you so it is cropped to only be a headshot.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, you can't pose with props such as that school bus. People will be viewing a tiny picture of you so it is cropped to only be a headshot.


That's what I figured, but just thought that would be a hilarious pic


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes, they want a clear headshot. We're big fans of a thumbs up in the picture, though.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks, I thought there was a way to do it thru the app. However, it didn't accept my picture, maybe wrong format or something. Will submit via email. Thanks all.


----------

